# forney welders



## cg 2005 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am researching for my first welder and came across the Forney company in Colorado. I am considering their ac/dc stick welder. I understand their welders are made in the USA and have a 5/3/1 warranty.  

It is a big heavy green machine.

Can any here comment on the welder or the company?

Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is their web site https://www.forneyind.com/    It looks like they have been in business since 1932, and are still in business.

I used to own a Forney AC/DC welder many years ago, it worked fine.  I don't know if the current welders are still built in Colorado or not, they could be Asian like everything else.  Normally if they are made in the USA, it is stated.  But at least you have an American company to complain to if it goes south.


----------



## cathead (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been using an old Forney AC welder for about 40 years or so.  It has solid copper
windings and no fan in the box.  The transformer itself probably weighs a 100
pounds.  Most newer welders are made with aluminum windings and have a fan to
cool the transformer windings.  Copper is better than aluminum as copper has
less resistance.  Of course a welder with silver windings would be the best but
I doubt they exist except maybe as a prototype.  My welder is a 180 ampere
version and you can weld basically continuously for at least a half hour or more.
I have tried these newer welders with the aluminum windings and they simply 
don't work as well as my old Forney.  If I were in the market for an AC welder, 
it would be something old with the above mentioned characteristics.

I'm sure there are new quality welders available but they are going to be expensive.  

My advice would be to find an older unit but I am probably biased so you will 
have to make up your own mind on the subject. 

Mine is big red box and has a low and high ground and has plug-ins for the various
amperages.  Hopefully this is useful information for you.    

   As far as the company goes, I know nothing.







cg 2005 said:


> I am researching for my first welder and came across the Forney company in Colorado. I am considering their ac/dc stick welder. I understand their welders are made in the USA and have a 5/3/1 warranty.
> 
> It is a big heavy green machine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clogs (Jan 6, 2015)

HI, cant tell u anything about this firm......but in general if the machine is not going to moved about much get an oil filled one....
at the work's, ours are never switched off day or night......after continuous welding over an 8 hour day it only get warm....
air cooled is OK for the odd job out side...I run one with electric from a Diesel 5kv genny just for gate hinges and the like....there's even a small 150-160 arc welder running from a Bosch car alternator, used one in the African bush many times....
generally modern is no good they are made too cheap.....
Here in Europe the old oil cooled ones are now getting worth good money.....nobody makes em anymore.....
my own 180 amp I've had for over forty years and the 480amp is now about 30years old, they never say no and are always ready.....just bloody heavy......but caster wheels are cheap......
good luck....Clogs


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 6, 2015)

Forney was one of the original 3 manufacturers who was also joined by Hobart bros. later on.  The older Forney machines are true to their American Iron heritage, the new ones however are not.  I have seen quite a few Forney machines come available in the smaller and lower amp ranges for the hobby and very light industrial market lately but cannot vouch one way or the other to their durability or quality.  Having an American Co. to handle any warranty issues is a good thing in general, but do they allow/offer a local service center that will allow you to avoid the expense of shipping should the need arise?  Shipping is high and if they do have issues it gets expensive very quickly.  That was the biggest drawback with the Everlast and Longevity welders, coupled with new market entry high failure rates.  I would definitely resolve that issue first, then you can compare apples to apples because the playing field is level either by design or artificially.  Not knowing the answer to this question could have potentially expensive ramifications down the road when the cost savings you realized now evaporate into freight costs at a later date.  Been there and done that, and it sure made the taste of the tool that I was dealing with much more sour and unpalatable.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------

